# Nice day out



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

In the words of Icecube "Today was a good day"
Got to wash the pig and put her nice rollers on.....spaced them out too....and 402'd it (again) a bit lower


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

you need to lower it a bit more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

i will....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_i will....


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Nice day out (diive4sho)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

lower it.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_lower it.









i thought that was only in the PNW forum?








apparently the "lower it" is making its rounds all over the 'tex. A guy up here is making up shirts that say:
"lower it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif" (WITH the vortex thumbup icon)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

ask and you shall receive....she now sits the fender liners on the tires...Can't even drive over a soda can.....pics soon to come


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_ask and you shall receive....she now sits the fender liners on the tires...Can't even drive over a soda can.....pics soon to come









??
did you finally get the aftermarket setup??


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
??
did you finally get the aftermarket setup??


i hope


----------

